# diferent turbo kit



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ok dont flame me for this, but i was at a shop the other day and started to talk to some one about turbo kits and the lack of selection and afforability for the ga16de. so he made some calls and told me of a "Turbo-Spec"kit, for about 2,600 now i have never herd of this kit/brand and i am shocked at how cheap this is. if any one has herd of it or even better used it please let me know i am looking to possibly turbo my ga in a month or two if this kit is relavant:newbie:


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

theres the tsi kit that runs for that price but from what i hear its crapy. did u get info on the kit, what turbo is it using?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i bet it includes zero fuel management. 

I'd be totally skeptical of a "kit" for that price.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya i am also thinking that it is a chepo, but its a quote from a good shop, for montana. and you are right the ecu and fules managment dont come with it. and i beleive that it runs a small turbo as well


----------

